# Favorite Business Jaunt Location?



## EmbraBhoy (Sep 15, 2008)

What are our favorite locations for business trips? My own would have to be Quebec City. Great food, wonderful architecture, and sitting in the Frontenac with a drink late at night overlooking the river during summer is amazing.


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

Close. I prefer Montreal. The President of my company (also my dad) promised me a business trip to any Canadian city of my choice, when the opportunity came up, so we could view equipment and do a bit of tourist stuff. Montreal is a terrific city to explore, drink vin rouge in cheap bars and eat poutine in the downtown core. My boss doesn't drink (in AA) but he paid for a night at Time Supper Club, taxicabs virtually everywhere, lots of meals and even sprung for a jacket at Zara. 

I'm thinking of taking my longtime girl to Montreal next summer after her tour is up, so we can do more tourist stuff.

Thomas


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Miami, Minneapolis and Philadelphia.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Washington D.C., Chicago, Seattle, Vancouver.


----------



## challer (Sep 4, 2008)

No question - Tokyo. First rate food everywhere. Unique shopping. Customer service beyond imagination. Beautiful.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Fort Worth. I am not world-travelled, and I live near New York and Philadelphia. Downtown Fort Worth has about 10 square blocks of pure heaven, with great bars, clubs, stores, art galleries, and history abounding. Stay at the Worthington for the big hotel feel, or the Ashton for something completely different.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

DC for restaurants and things to do between meetings. Orlando for lots of cheap flights from Newark and no winter weather problems (on the FL end).


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

eyedoc2180 said:


> Fort Worth. I am not world-travelled, and I live near New York and Philadelphia. Downtown Fort Worth has about 10 square blocks of pure heaven, with great bars, clubs, stores, art galleries, and history abounding. Stay at the Worthington for the big hotel feel, or the Ashton for something completely different.


Ft. Worth has done amazing things with their downtown area, and the Bass performance hall is quite nice. The Bass family has been really dedicated to that city.


----------



## cecil47 (Oct 25, 2009)

DC because my mom is there.
Portland for the food...mmm...


----------



## harvey_birdman (Mar 10, 2008)

Philadelphia, Las Vegas, Brussels.


----------



## Wisco (Dec 3, 2009)

Singapore (melting pot of Asia and you can drink the water), Las Vegas (new Foodie destination), Amsterdam (culture and a great selection of shopping at Schipol Airport) and Tucson (laid back, great food and miles of beautiful bicycling roads).


----------



## harland (Oct 13, 2008)

Wisco said:


> Singapore (melting pot of Asia and you can drink the water), Las Vegas (new Foodie destination), Amsterdam (culture and a great selection of shopping at Schipol Airport) and Tucson (laid back, great food and miles of beautiful bicycling roads).


I liked Amsterdam a lot - luckily my wife and I scored some tickets to the Concertgebouw. Best acoustics I've experienced in a concert hall. I wouldn't recommend the destination for foodies though. Not much choice.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

smujd said:


> Ft. Worth has done amazing things with their downtown area, and the Bass performance hall is quite nice. The Bass family has been really dedicated to that city.


Oooo, the Bass.....I have only admired the facade, and stepped into the foyer. It is a classic. Don't forget the private police force that the Bass family has hired for downtown security. Sadly, my work takes me there less often these days. BTW, I played The Colonial last January. Wowee! My only gripe is that I don't like burning my hand on the car door handle 4 months out of the year!


----------

